# DIY Aquasoil anyone?



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting information.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I just saw that hydrophyte is now selling a humic acid based root tab. must be something to it then eh?


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

That's really neat.......thanks for sharing!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I should add if anyone would like to donate any humic acid, MTS, or clay I would gladly put them to use for this project.


----------



## daa0923 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Update*

Did you ever try this?


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

i like the idea very much i live in Egypt so buying Aquasoil will cost me a fortune but one of the most problems it may face us DIYing this Aquasoil is shaping it for very small balls 













i like the idea and i may experiment it i have red clay mts and humic acid but i need to know how to bake it any idea ? i need the method of baking .


----------

